# Guess the above poster's favorite composer (or second favorite)



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

So, the game is really simple: all you have to do is try to guess who you think the above poster's favorite composer is, and if we already know, then guess their second favorite. No more than two composers, unless you really feel compelled to guess for more than that, but I presume that everyone will find 2 to be a reasonable choice, I hope. :]

1- You guess who you think the above poster's favorite composer is
2- The above poster can then confirm whether the guess is true or not, and you can do this anytime you like! you may drop hints if you'd like.
3- If the guess is correct, then the person that guesses next will aim to identify their second favorite composer
4- If it's not, then you know what to do!

I hope that made sense. And obviously we already some member's favorite composer/s, but maybe that has changed in the so little time that has elapsed? Maybe  :{

Let the guessing commence!

Edit - *Hint*: I like *Brahms*, but he's not my favorite! and *Pisces*!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds fun!

Your favorite composer is perhaps Schumann?

did i do it right?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I would've gone with Schubert for some reason.

And then I would guess Grieg for Ravndal because I'm really lazy and don't want to think too much.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Not quite, but I do like Schumann, a lot.

I'm going to guess that Crudblud's favorite composer is perhaps, Bach?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds fun

Crudblud's favourite is Zappa? maybe?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ramako gets the point, although I would've accepted Ravel, Mahler and Messiaen too, since they're all fairly equal to me.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Cool thread, I think Ramako's favorite composer is either Beethoven or Haydn.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> Cool thread, I think Ramako's favorite composer is either Beethoven or Haydn.


Bang on! My two favourites


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, maybe I should have guessed that Carpenoctem's favourite is Mozart?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I would've gone with Schubert for some reason.
> 
> And then I would guess Grieg for Ravndal because I'm really lazy and don't want to think too much.


Correct!

Ramako's third favorite composer i schubert?

And proudsquire: Beethoven?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Oh, maybe I should have guessed that Carpenoctem's favourite is Mozart?


Haha, yeah that was hard! Actually I like a lot of them, but yeah, Mozart I like a bit more.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Ramako's third favorite composer i schubert?


No no, afraid not, although not a bad guess; my next two favourites are Mozart and Mahler.

I'm going to guess Dvorak for Proudsquire.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblood's favorite is Mozart.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Couchie likes Puccini!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Couchie likes Puccini!


Nope, it's obviously Paul Wagner.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Not quite, but close enough lol. 

I'm gonna guess Toddlertoddy's favorite composer is, Pyotr Tchaikovsky?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

@TheProudSquire no one's quite got your favourite composer yet so, is _your_ favourite Tchaikovsky? As I think Dvorak was influenced by him at one time or other.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I would say that MaestroViolinist's favorites are either Bach or Mozart.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting warmer! Sorry, but no, even tho I adore Tchaikovsky. :]

I'm going to guess aleazk's favorite composer is, maybe, Sibelius?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ProudSquire: For some reason I'm thinking either Mozart or Gershwin. That may sound odd, but I'm going off both Dvorak and Tchaikovsky being great melodists, and Mozart and Gershwin are both known for, among other things, their melodic abilities.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Nope, it's obviously Paul Wagner.


Not Robert Wagner? He was great in Camelot!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm guessing everyone's favorite composer is Beethoven. That's the sunday school wait.... music school answer. 

:tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> ProudSquire: For some reason I'm thinking either Mozart or Gershwin. That may sound odd, but I'm going off both Dvorak and Tchaikovsky being great melodists, and Mozart and Gershwin are both known for, among other things, their melodic abilities.


GDi why did you have to be such a good guesser, Crudblud? : :

Mozart it is! lol

I bet pinning my second favorite will prove to be quite challenging!

In the spirit of fun, I'm gonna guess Huilunsoittajs's favorite composer is, *Beethoven*! please confirm :]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Nope, Glazunov


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Why I've never heard of the chap! I owe it to myself to look him up. :]

I have an inkling that StlukesguildOhio's favorite composer is Bach! but I don't know who his second favorite is, so I am going to wager and say Handel. :[


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I would say that MaestroViolinist's favorites are either Bach or Mozart.


Nope, wrong and wrong.

And I don't think Huilunsoittaja's favourite composer would be Beethoven, it's got to be someone Russian.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nope, wrong and wrong.
> 
> And I don't think Huilunsoittaja's favourite composer would be Beethoven, it's got to be someone Russian.


. Ligeti? :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> Why I've never heard of the chap! I owe it to myself to look him up. :]


I like some of his symphonies, and the concert waltzes are great too, definitely recommended if you're a Tchaikovsky fan.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> Getting warmer! Sorry, but no, even tho I adore Tchaikovsky. :]
> 
> I'm going to guess aleazk's favorite composer is, maybe, Sibelius?


Close in time, but not geographically.  clue: I have to say that my favorite was a real dandy.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

aleazk said:


> . Ligeti? :lol:


Definitely not! I'm not that mad. :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

aleazk has neither denied nor confirmed that his favorite composer is Sibelius, so it would seem. :}

MaestroViolinist I'm gonna say your favorite is Brahms!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

aleazk said:


> . Ligeti? :lol:


ehhhhhhhhhhhhh no.

StLukesguildOhio got it about, although Prokofiev is almost tied. But Glazunov beats Prokofiev big time by # of individual emotional break-down incidents. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Wrong, right period of time though.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Wrong, right period of time though.


Hmm. It must be Elgar then? or Zemlinsky? :[


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

TheProudSquire said:


> Hmm. It must be Elgar then? or Zemlinsky? :[


No, not Elgar, and I haven't even heard of Zemlinsky.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Maestro's is either Mendelssohn or perhaps Rachmaninoff? Paganini?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Maestro's is either Mendelssohn or perhaps Rachmaninoff? Paganini?


Yay someone actually got it! It's Mendelssohn.

I'm taking an extremely wild guess and it will be wrong but, is your favourite composer Glass?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Nope, Glazunov


Nope, Chuck Testa


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I noticed cnote likes the baroque era quite a lot, so I'll go with Bach.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yay someone actually got it! It's Mendelssohn.
> 
> I'm taking an extremely wild guess and it will be wrong but, is your favourite composer Glass?


Good guess, but no. He is in my top twenty, however. I saw him live recently. Brilliant music, in my opinion. I figured it was Mendelssohn. That was my main guess... you do love the violin after all.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I noticed cnote likes the baroque era quite a lot, so I'll go with Bach.


I do love Bach and Baroque, but Baroque isn't even my favorite era  Someone will get this really soon...


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Mendelssohn was going to be my next guess : :, but alas, mystery solved! :}

I'm going to propose that Cnote's favorite composer is *Schubert,* not sure why, just a feeling.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I do love Bach and Baroque, but Baroque isn't even my favorite era  Someone will get this really soon...


When is your favourite era then? I doubt it's Romantic... But I'll try Beethoven anyway.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

And no one guessed mine. . Even with the clue.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

aleazk said:


> And no one guessed mine. . Even with the clue.


I did, twice :]

but Maybe the third time is the charm, so here we go!

*Jean Sibelius?*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Methinks Aleazk's favorite is *Ligeti*. 

Proudsquire's second favorite is... ummm... *Prokofiev*?

(I'm sure that no-one will be able to guess _my_ favorite)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Aleazk's favorite is Ravel.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Aleazk's favorite is Ravel.


Right, I forgot. He's been on a Ligeti thing for a while.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> When is your favourite era then? I doubt it's Romantic... But I'll try Beethoven anyway.


Definitely not Schubert! I do like Schubert, however, just not my favorite. My favorite era is Modern, actually. I'm not sure if I would call Beethoven my favorite composer... he is competing and probably top 5, however.

Edit: You see, he is in my avatar after all


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Methinks Aleazk's favorite is *Ligeti*.
> 
> Proudsquire's second favorite is... ummm... *Prokofiev*?


haha, yes, Ligeti is one of my favorites, but I would not call him a dandy...










:lol:

So he is not the composer in the clue I gave.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Not quite, though I do enjoy *Prokofiev* quite a bit. :]

Klavierspieler I'm gonna guess that *Hummel* is your favorite!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Cnote. I guess Rachmaninoff is your favorite and Tchaikovsky is your second favorite.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

TGF's fav would be.... Mozart?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Cnote. I guess Rachmaninoff is your favorite and Tchaikovsky is your second favorite.


Yes! I would probably say Tchaikovsky is my second favorite composer. Either him or Ravel. Nobody has gotten my first, however.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

BD I'm going to guess your favorite is Webern! :}


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Nobody has gotten my first, however.


I'm guessing it has to be* Debussy*? :}


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

TheProudSquire said:


> I'm guessing it has to be* Debussy*? :}


Certainly not. I like my Frenchmen, however.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No, not Hummel...

Cnote: *Brahms*?

ProudSquire: *Handel*?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> No, not Hummel...
> 
> Cnote: *Brahms*?
> 
> ProudSquire: *Handel*?


Telemann? and no not Brahms!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

TheProudSquire said:


> BD I'm going to guess your favorite is Webern! :}


Oh I love his music, but not my favorite at the moment  and Cnote's favorite is.... Dutilleux?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Reminds me that I need more Dutilleux in my life. No, it isn't him either. Perhaps your favorite is either Berg or Schoenberg, BD? Schoenberg is another one of my top 5.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> TGF's fav would be.... Mozart?


No Mozart would be my second favorite. Think Romantic Era.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh I love his music, but not my favorite at the moment  and Cnote's favorite is.... Dutilleux?


Is yours Mozart, BD? :devil:



Cnote11 said:


> Telemann? and no not Brahms!


Nope.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> No Mozart would be my second favorite. Think Romantic Era.


Brahms, was it?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Reminds me that I need more Dutilleux in my life. No, it isn't him either. Perhaps your favorite is either Berg or Schoenberg, BD? Schoenberg is another one of my top 5.


I'll give it to ya for Schoenberg (there's a couple others that I'm also quite passionate about right now). I guess your's is.... Couperin!

and Trazom's is... Mahler?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Tough ones we got here!

Cnote I'm gonna guess *Stravinsky* is your favorite

Klavierspieler I'm gonna say* Chopin* is your favorite

BD I'm gonna wager it's *Dmitri Shostakovich* who is your second favorite at the moment. :]


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> Is yours Mozart, BD? :devil:


No  it isn't


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Brahms, was it?


As much as I love Brahms... no


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I'll give it to ya for Schoenberg (there's a couple others that I'm also quite passionate about right now). I guess your's is.... Couperin!
> 
> and Trazom's is... Mahler?


Nope not Mahler

and BD's is Ligeti?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Nope Squire, though I do need to hear more Shostakovich. Schoenberg is one of a couple right now, can you guess the others? ;o

edit: actually you're pretty close with Shostakovich


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oolala.. Stravinsky is right up there, but no. You have to stop thinking of great composers if you want to think of my favorite composer. Contemporary of Debussy and Ravel.

Schumann, Schubert, or Chopin might be good guesses perhaps for Mr. Klavier?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

TrazomGangflow, it must be *Schubert,* yes?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Nope not Mahler
> 
> and BD's is Ligeti?


Nope, though Ligeti is a righteous badass.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Oolala.. Stravinsky is right up there, but no. You have to stop thinking of great composers if you want to think of my favorite composer. Contemporary of Debussy and Ravel.
> 
> Schumann, Schubert, or Chopin might be good guesses perhaps for Mr. Klavier?


Erik Satie?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> TrazomGangflow, it must be *Schubert,* yes?


Another one of my favorites but sadly no.

And your favorite is Handel?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

TGF, could it be Felix Mendelssohn?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Erik Satie?


Bingo  He charms me


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> TGF, could it be Felix Mendelssohn?


No I find his symphonies a bit dry.

Your favorite is... Debussy?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Fortunately mine was identified a bit earlier, turned out to be Wolfie. :}

BD, is it *Béla Bartók?* :]

TrazomGangflow (TGF) is it, *Dvořák?*

Hooray for Cnote!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> Fortunately mine was identified a bit earlier, turned out to be Wolfie. :}
> 
> BD, is it *Béla Bartók?* :]
> 
> ...


No think piano.

Your favorite is Wagner?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Not Bartok, though I do love his work. TGF, could it be Clara Schumann?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, someone already guessed mine and it was Mozart. :]

TGF - Piano you say, hmm.. Could it be, *Franz Liszt?* :{

BD maybe it's *Copland?* :]


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Has anyone guessed Klavierspieler's yet? I'll say this anyway, is it Schumann?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd bet a LOT on it being Schumann. I knew it was Schumann. I don't know what my first guess was all about.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Not Bartok, though I do love his work. TGF, could it be Clara Schumann?


You said you were Romantic before, so Strauss?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Who's mine?


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Who's mine?


Vince Guaraldi?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Who's mine?


lol :}

I'm gonna go ahead guess your second favorite, and I say it's, *Beethoven!
* if only for* Schubert*. :]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have an inkling that StlukesguildOhio's favorite composer is Bach! but I don't know who his second favorite is, so I am going to wager and say Handel.

Bach is right... as I've certainly mentioned more than once. Number two would not be Handel... although he's certainly in my Top 10. Next would be Mozart, Beethoven, and Wagner.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

TheProudSquire said:


> lol :}
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead guess your second favorite, and I say it's, *Beethoven!
> * if only for* Schubert*. :]


*Hahahaa.. Here he is: the world's biggest Schubert fanboy.
*


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> *Hahahaa.. Here he is: the world's biggest Schubert fanboy.
> *


Aw man, did you really not get my reference?  You are not a true Peanuts fan if you don't know Vince Guaraldi.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

No one will be able to guess mine. I like a lot of composers, but one in particular is my hero.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

bigshot said:


> No one will be able to guess mine. I like a lot of composers, but one in particular is my hero.


Challenge accepted!

I'm gonna gamble here and say that it's, Clementi, maybe?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Nope. Go fish! (wrong era)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it possibly me?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Definitely not! I'm not that mad. :lol:


Time for plan B.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I always thought TheProudSquire's favourite composer was Chopin.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I always thought TheProudSquire's favourite composer was Chopin.


Me too. :]

And I still think he is!

I'm now going to guess your second favorite composer, COAG, and I'm going to propose that it's, *Benjamin Britten*?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually it's Ligeti again. After that maybe Stockhausen.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is it possibly me?


Closer era than Clementi.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Closer era than Clementi.


I'm randomly guessing Holst?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Klavier's favourite composer is Schumann - Beethoven second.
Who's mine?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Franz Liszt and Chopin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

TheProudSquire said:


> Me too. :]
> 
> And I still think he is!
> 
> I'm now going to guess your second favorite composer, COAG, and I'm going to propose that it's, *Benjamin Britten*?


Your proposition is *WRONG.* But I'll give you a clue: he was d1ckhead to Jews and viola players.

And a clue for my third favourite composer: he wears round glasses, has grey hair around his bald spot, plays the piano and speaks English with a British accent


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

jani said:


> Franz Liszt and Chopin


Liszt is first, Chopin is not second. Chopin is borderline top 10 for me at this point.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Closer era than Clementi.


I have no idea. Delius?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Coag-Ligeti

or is it Wagner?

Lisztian-

Liszt?


Pretty simple, or so it seems.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Coag-Ligeti
> 
> or is it Wagner?
> 
> ...


You got my second favourite! I think your favourite composer may be WF Bach?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

My guess for CC is Medtner!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

WF Bach _and_ Medtner?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> WF Bach _and_ Medtner?


Its complicated

Medtner, WF Bach, Telemann, CPE Bach, John Bull, William Byrd, and a few modernists, Prokofiev, Alexander Tcherepnin, these are at my top, true, but the real sole favorite remains to be seen.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You got my second favourite! I think your favourite composer may be WF Bach?


Ah, let me guess for 1st...

Sir Arthur Sullivan? lol


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

any takers to guess mine?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I will just reveal mine:

Franz Joseph Haydn. It shouldn't be a secret, true love never is.

Jackson,
Enamored


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I was wondering what was going on with the first guesses of mine. Hummel? Telemann? Seriously?

CoAG, it was Nyman, wasn't it?

Sonata, I'm going to guess Beethoven, Mozart, or Haydn.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Nope. I've been listening to a lot of Beethoven in the last couple of days, but really just getting to knowing his work beyond a couple basics actually. Mozart is quite high up, in the top three but not my number one. Haydn I'd say is in the top dozen.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I was wondering what was going on with the first guesses of mine. Hummel? Telemann? Seriously?


Ummm duh!

Schumann! You haven't been around enough lately I guess...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Nope. I've been listening to a lot of Beethoven in the last couple of days, but really just getting to knowing his work beyond a couple basics actually. Mozart is quite high up, in the top three but not my number one. Haydn I'd say is in the top dozen.


Mendelssohn?


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Mozart or Bach ?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a feeling mine was too hard for folks to guess. My favorites span such a wide variety of music, it's hard for anyone to pin down just one. 

My favorite is Ives. I love his music, but he's my hero because he continued to follow his own muse and create music when everyone in the world had shown complete disinterest in what he was doing. Imagine creating work after work you never had any hope of hearing performed! I can't even imagine the discipline and self restraint that must have taken. He was a very brave and principled creator.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> Mendelssohn?


oh, so close. I love Mendelssohn's music but no. Hint: They talk about the three "B"s of classical music. I myself hold the 3 "M"s in the top three ranking. So my favorite composer does start with the letter M.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Mahler?

filler


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I was wondering what was going on with the first guesses of mine. Hummel? Telemann? Seriously?
> 
> CoAG, it was Nyman, wasn't it?
> 
> Sonata, I'm going to guess Beethoven, Mozart, or Haydn.


3rd favourite is Nyman.

As for fourth, here's a clue TKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKKTTKTKTKTKTKTK _eeeeeeeeee idddliilddilliddliiildliildildlielldidleldiledied EEEIIINNNNS ZZZZZWEEEEEEEEEIIIIIII DRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEIIIIII_


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 3rd favourite is Nyman.
> 
> As for fourth, here's a clue TKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKKTTKTKTKTKTKTK _eeeeeeeeee idddliilddilliddliiildliildildlielldidleldiledied EEEIIINNNNS DDDDWEEEEEEEEEIIIIIII DRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEIIIIII_


Was it Zwilich?

Or Glass?

By the way, that would be "Zwei," not "Dwei."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Was it Zwilich?
> 
> Or Glass?
> 
> By the way, that would be "Zwei," not "Dwei."


Not those composers. But thank you for that correction. I don't know German and it was quarter past six in the morning when I wrote that.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 3rd favourite is Nyman.
> 
> As for fourth, here's a clue TKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKKTTKTKTKTKTKTK _eeeeeeeeee idddliilddilliddliiildliildildlielldidleldiledied EEEIIINNNNS ZZZZZWEEEEEEEEEIIIIIII DRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEIIIIII_


Stockhausen ofc.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Mahler?
> 
> filler


Nailed it!!!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I will just reveal mine:
> 
> Franz Joseph Haydn. It shouldn't be a secret, true love never is.
> 
> ...


Martin lives on. Also, have you ever put your name on TC before?


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As for fourth, here's a clue TKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKTKKTTKTKTKTKTKTK _eeeeeeeeee idddliilddilliddliiildliildildlielldidleldiledied EEEIIINNNNS ZZZZZWEEEEEEEEEIIIIIII DRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEIIIIII_


George Crumb. And for all y'all who didn't know that, you've got some listening to do!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Martin lives on. Also, have you ever put your name on TC before?


Only a few times, not enough for people to know.

Jackson,
Anonymous?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My favorite composer is usually the one I'm listening to at any given time.

(Yesterday, it was Alfredo Casella, of all people. Right now, it's William Alwyn. )


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> My favorite composer is usually the one I'm listening to at any given time.
> 
> (Yesterday, it was Alfredo Casella, of all people. Right now, it's William Alwyn. )


Agreed!

It is not the nature of music lovers to have one favorite composer. There should be no definite answer. Just enjoy them all, as much as you can!


----------

